# 2014 New Year’s resolution goal to get the Sub of my dreams!



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I posted in the New Year’s thread and I got a few thumbs up. I decided to post here to give me some more motivation. Now we all know that most people fail at New Year’s resolutions after the first month or so. After some thinking I decided to kill two birds with one stone.

First, one thing that I struggle with is weight, over the years it just goes up and up. I rebound heavier after any diet I do because I just go back to my old habits.

Second, I love music, mostly Classical as I play in an orchestra. I love bass but when I was young I could never afford a real good sub and now that I’m older I can’t justify spending money on a sub when my towers have kept me happy for years. I have owned, borrowed, sampled and listened to many subs over the years and I have returned or gave away all of them as most subs just sounded too much like a sub or they did not dig deeper than my main towers.

This brings me to my goal. The first subwoofer that I fell in love with was the Paradigm Servo 15 Version 1 but the price tag at the time was out of reach as I focused my money on other parts of my system. Years later (2012-3) I listen to a Rel R-328 that was super clean but did not dig as deep as I would like. I have done lots of reading and has listened to many sub so I believe I know what the Holy Grail of subwoofers (for me) are and this I believe is the subwoofer I would pick if I has $10,000 to spend.

*The contract:*
I am currently 275lbs and I want to be back to my ideal weight with muscle and keep it off.

Goal Number 1 is to get to 245lbs, when I hit this goal I will be getting a used Paradigm Servo 15 version 1 for $400-$500 Cdn. This will hopefully happen in a few months before my new home is built with my dedicated music room. Once in my room with the Paradigm it will get me more motivation to continue to lose weight to get to the Holy Grail of subwoofers.

Goal Number 2 is to get below 210 lbs and at that point the clock will start and I will need to maintain that weight for 6 months if my weight goes over 220lbs the clock would reset and start again when I’m back to 215lbs. 215lbs is my end goal for now. After 6 month I will be getting 2 GR Research 12” paper drivers and 2 Rythmik 370watt servo amps. To save costs I will be getting a local cabinet maker to make boxes for me as two Rythmik F12G’s would be too much with shipping and exchange to Canada. My wife is 100% on board with this which is great as WAF is huge as we all know. I would never be able to get any sub without this as we can find a lot of other (better) ways to spend this money but the motivation I think is worth the price.

I will be keeping you guys updated from time to time.
:sn:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan... and when you get to 245, I would like to jump in there with you and get on down to 210-215 myself. Actually I need to start now, but a new sub just isn't enough motivation for me. :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That a great goal, and certainly something achievable. many people set goals that are way to unrealistic and giving yourself a "prize" for getting there is a great idea!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Sounds like a good plan... and when you get to 245, I would like to jump in there with you and get on down to 210-215 myself. Actually I need to start now, but a new sub just isn't enough motivation for me. :sad:


Well, the great thing about this is that you can make it anything you want like a $5000 pair of speakers or a new AMP. The kicker is that if you get your Wife onboard you do not have to feel guilty and she can not say stop spending money on this useless Audio stuff as it's helping you to make your life better. onder: If it works.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Great idea and best of luck to you!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds pretty good! Since you are in Canada, I'd recommend you take a look at Funk Audio. They are a Canadian company and it might be worth the time to check em out. It might be cheaper than importing drivers and amps from the US and hiring a cabinet maker (but I don't know how much you are paying for that so I can't say).

Best of luck


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck reaching your goal!!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

gorb said:


> Sounds pretty good! Since you are in Canada, I'd recommend you take a look at Funk Audio. They are a Canadian company and it might be worth the time to check em out. It might be cheaper than importing drivers and amps from the US and hiring a cabinet maker (but I don't know how much you are paying for that so I can't say).
> 
> Best of luck


I'm not a fan of Funk Audio as they look like they are more about SPL and I do not like the standard Subwoofer sound. I want someone to walk into my room and say "wow, your speakers can play really low" and not "Wow, that subwoofer sounds awesome".


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Blacklightning said:


> I'm not a fan of Funk Audio as they look like they are more about SPL and I do not like the standard Subwoofer sound. I want someone to walk into my room and say "wow, your speakers can play really low" and not "Wow, that subwoofer sounds awesome".


I thought Funk Audio focused on sound quality and appearance? They make some awsome finishes and Nathan will build about anything you like.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Basshead81 said:


> I thought Funk Audio focused on sound quality and appearance? They make some awsome finishes and Nathan will build about anything you like.


There cheapest sub is $1458 I think and I get 1 15" sealed sub which is similar to the Paradigm Servo 15 in my mind. Rythmik/GR Research gets me dual 12" sealed for around the same price minus the enclosures.

I can't see my system going over 95db peak and fast paper drivers sound like a better fit for me. If I was doing a 50/50 music/HT room I would look at other subs as I like the "Sub" sound for Movies but for my classical music I want pure seamless bass and servo subs seem to be the only subs that I can stand to have on with my mains.

I want a sub that will not call attention to itself but will still add bass under 32Hz after the mains give up.
You have no idea how my subs I have returned because I did not like the sound for music.

I may not even like the F12G's but I can't seam to find a better sub for music than the GR Research/Rythmik sub.

We have the best sounding subs, period.

I will give Nathan a call and talk with him as I would be a fool to not explore all my options and I would like to support a Canadian company. Maybe I will get him to make the enclosures as their subs are beautiful. :huh:


----------

